# Wish me luck......



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got a small beef hide and I'm going to see if I can do my own tanning. I'm in the process of making flirt poles but I couldn't find hides that I could afford. So last week I was talking to a beef farm at the farmers market and he said he had a hide I could have!! My sister brought home info for me and last night we bought a small barrel stove so I can smoke it. If it goes well the farmer asked me to tan some hides for him, could make a little money on the side if it goes okay. 

I have it soaking I think I need to change the water though. I also need to make a stretching frame.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HEY! That's cool as hell. When you get it down, you can teach me hot to do it. Good luck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Buz. I will post up how it goes and instructions if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

When you get some flirt poles let me know. I could by one or two. If not, where can I by one. I did one but it sucks and Blue got it and you know the rest.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

maaan I need to get out and network to find connections like this. Well, I can just buy some from you with the mark up huh? I'm stoked to see how they come out.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> maaan I need to get out and network to find connections like this. Well, I can just buy some from you with the mark up huh? I'm stoked to see how they come out.


Heeeeey, I saw the post first, lol. Hahh just kidding.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know it just fell into my lap really. If I wasn't such a talker I wouldn't have found out about it. Yep you all will be the first to know when they are ready.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

So are these going to be discounted for people that talk nice about Vendetta


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> So are these going to be discounted for people that talk nice about Vendetta


Vendetta is the prettiest dog ever, , lol !!discount!! aahahahahah


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you guys are suck ups! lol:rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually I think that .........you guys are crazy. Thanks for the laugh. No really they are not going to be expensive at all. I want to make then tough and durable but reasonibly priced. I'm thinking about 20$.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shoot....I'll buy hides from you. Rather buy from someone I know anyway. Still water has been out and I see people looking for hides on many forums. You could make a killing Sharon...LMAO

Let me know and I can spread the word.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Plus the other places I have seen only sell them in lots. I hate that. What if I don't need 6...LMAO


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Actually I think that .........you guys are crazy. Thanks for the laugh. No really they are not going to be expensive at all. I want to make then tough and durable but reasonibly priced. I'm thinking about 20$.


Hey that is cool with me. Just let me know when there done. We support each other and we all support the breed. Isn't it great?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Plus the other places I have seen only sell them in lots. I hate that. What if I don't need 6...LMAO


RN if you dont need 6, we can just make a group of 3 and get 2 each or something of that sort. Hey let me know, but first we must support My Mikado.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Stretching frame is done I start removing the hair from it on monday. My sister said she will help me as I need to work in deer brain. I might have a problem with part of the job. I think I will wear gloves.


----------

